# futurama sample music/stealing music?



## CdCase123 (Jun 5, 2009)

i remember watching an episode of futurama a long time ago, where fry learns to play some wind instrument, i forgot the name, but anyhow, a tune he plays in the episode sounded extremly fammiliar and i couldnt put my finger on it untill sometime later when i realized that it is identical to the backround music of a globe trekker/lonely planet episode in nepal. they are two completly different shows and i am extremely confused as to how this came about. maybe its only me, i showed this to a friend before and he didnt spot the simmilarity but he is also totally tone deaf.


----------



## Dameon (Jun 5, 2009)

Could be a traditional tune that happened to get used on both shows, or it might just be that the style of playing for that instrument wound up with two similar sounding bits.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> quit smoking so much pot steve



agreed! haha


----------



## CdCase123 (Jun 7, 2009)

bah. you guys are fools. the two peices of melody are identical!


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 7, 2009)

I wouldn't say identical, but they are very close.


----------



## I give up (Jul 22, 2016)

It was a holophone I think


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jul 22, 2016)

I give up said:


> It was a holophone I think



This thread has been dead since 2009. Please check the timestamps on threads before posting.


----------



## I give up (Jul 22, 2016)

MolotovMocktail said:


> This thread has been dead since 2009. Please check the timestamps on threads before posting.


Sorry running through all the posts didn't see the date till after I posted


----------



## heyitsmeclive (Jun 25, 2017)

MolotovMocktail said:


> This thread has been dead since 2009. Please check the timestamps on threads before posting.


Just curious, why can't someone post to an old thread?


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 25, 2017)

heyitsmeclive said:


> Just curious, why can't someone post to an old thread?



Posting to an old thread both bumps it back to the recent posts section and alerts everyone who commented on the thread. It's not technically against the rules and can sometimes be a good thing if you have some relevant info to add but it's frowned upon in most online communities to resurrect an old thread with something that isn't useful or relevant. 

A good example would be if someone resurrected an old thread to ask an unrelated question.  We welcome feedback and suggestions but it will be better received in the Announcements & Feedback section.


----------



## heyitsmeclive (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------

